
Ask HN: What platform do you use for current events and news? - DadFoundMy
I enjoy staying update to date, not only on general current events (us politics, world news, ect), but also more specialized topics like Linux, and programming. In the past I have tried things like RSS feeds or even just plain old CNN, both have their obvious flaws. How do you picks up your news HN?
======
atmosx
I signed up for a NYTimes digital subscription. They made me an offer for 6
USD per month, for 2 years, opt-out at any time... so I bit the bullet. I try
to improve my English, so I try to read non-tech related curated content as
much as possible.

The amount of articles is astonishing and I have to say that the quality is
top-notch.

------
ctstover
In order of where most to least information comes from:

-regular websites (as in I don't use rss) -talk radio about 50% of the time I'm driving (music the rest of the time) -gmane with pan -occasional tv in public places (better for local stuff) -books (< 5% of my book choices are current events related)

------
cakes
A combination of NPR, local TV news, national TV news, RSS feeds (tech, NPR,
general news, etc.), and general "browsing" of sites like
reddit/hackernews/etc.

~~~
xufi
NPR is great. I love their programming. Such a variety of different programs.

------
senjindarashiva
Basically twitter, I mainly follow a few news outlets that I consider
reasonably accurate and that don't spam there feeds with irrelevant stuff.

------
xufi
BBC/NYT/Radio in different languages (Spanish/French). I prefer internet radio
stations since I'm usually on my computer

------
akg_67
Evening News: ABC and NBC/CBS, local NBC/CBS TV station RSS Feeds: Bloomberg,
Techcrunch Reddit: /r/news, /r/worldnews

------
lovelearning
I spend half an hour daily going through my ~100 tech-related RSS feeds in
Thunderbird. Works well for me. What's the obvious flaw with RSS?

------
eecks
I am writing my own web app for this.

